

A letter to (Mark) Zuckerberg - ravensley14
https://medium.com/@ravensley14/748654b1fb51

======
yebyen
I'm not sure there's anything more infuriating to an OCD person than your
erratic style of punctuation, placing commas after spaces. Also I know you
wrote it years ago but did you realize at the time the entire post was one
great long run-on sentence?

~~~
ravensley14
yes and no when i wrote this, i just had the idea and i didn't have any pen
and paper on me so i asked my friend to borrow his phone(since i didn't have
one myself),so i can quickly write the idea down and send it to myself and
later send it to Mark Zuckerberg. But what end up happening is, he wanted his
phone earlier than predicted and in the rush i skipped the sending it to
myself part,and send it to him instead.Also I apologize for any inconveniences
caused on my part. Besides that, I would like to thank you for your patience
and guidance .

~~~
yebyen
Hey, man, I have posted zero original works to HN and I've been a reader for
almost two years. So, kudos :)

